# BMR strut tower brace



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone installed one of these? If so was it worth the money?
Thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

gtogooch said:


> Has anyone installed one of these? YES If so was it worth the money? How much auto cross do you plan on doing???? Les[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Had one and it was great until I installed a maggie. It didn't fit over the maggie.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

gtogooch said:


> Has anyone installed one of these? If so was it worth the money?
> Thanks


If you're looking to get performance gains out of it, over the stock piece... save your money.

If you're looking to put a maggie, or some other bigger intake on the car.... save your money

They definitely take up a good amount of room under the hood.

If you like the looks and quality over the factory piece, than have at it:cheers


----------

